# What are 'sufficient ' funds to survive on without job



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

For a family of four. For worst case we find no job upon arrival? Say 6 months? 

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> For a family of four. For worst case we find no job upon arrival? Say 6 months?
> 
> Thanks


Damn! Your talking lots of bucks.
Itll cost you around $600 a week just for a rental which equates to $16k over 6 months, more expensive if it's fully furnished, then there's bills for utilities, mobile phone, groceries, transport etc. I'd say at least $35k-$40k.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh my. As I estimated as well.  

Better keep job hunting


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I would go with a bit less. You could shack the kids up in one room (remember we're talking worst case scenario and needing to scrimp and save), meaning you only need a 2 bedroom. If you go for a downmarket suburb and house you could get one for $400 (maybe less) a week. And then it's amazing the amount of food you can buy on a small budget. Beef mince and rice can go a long way.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

simply me said:


> For a family of four. For worst case we find no job upon arrival? Say 6 months?
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't suggest in a million years renting a sub-market home to save on costs. You will wind up so miserable in a matter of weeks to months that you will regret ever having moved, and you will be wanting to bail on the country as soon as cold weather hits. Please trust me on this. please, please, please. ESPECIALLY if you have children.
People that have never lived in the US have absolutely no idea of what our housing standards are, compared to what they are willing to accept as "average" rental house conditions, let alone, sub, or low-end market. You will be cramped, cold, moist, mouldy, and miserable (in the wet and cold months), and those are not conditions that are helpful to integrating into a new culture.

Does it make sense to move out of the US if you just wind up living far below your current standard of living here in NZ?

ETNZ is correct with his rough estimate, you can probably survive mostly fine on about $30k for up to 6 months (maybe longer) depending on what sort of lifestyle you lead, but I would definitely not compromise your housing standards in order to try and make it here in New Zealand.

Maybe look into one spouse coming alone first to assess, and secure a job and decent housing before shifting the whole family over... it's certainly easier for one person to be more "transient" while looking for work/housing, than an entire family. Plus, the person left in the US could continue to earn and save USD to convert to NZD once work and housing in NZ has been secured...

Just an idea...


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks all. 

In regards to housing, that's one thing I'm def not planning on compromising. Coming from Cali then living in the UK was a huge difference for me!!  so imagine NZ. I will compromise on the extras (eating out.. Generic foods, quirky car etc..) 

I'm currently looking at flats. Seeing pics online. I see I can't get a decent 2bed no less than 650 p week in Auckland CBD. we have started saving. Our lifestyle is more laid back, we prefer out on the beach with packed sandwiches than fine dining ... U know.. Been there done that. 

Our kids are teenagers so we are gonna have to bring them to start school in August. 
The plan is job first... We are applying like crazy
And upon arriving immeduatley a NZ phone number and address to update our resumes.

An adventure indeed. 



.


----------



## TFC (Aug 3, 2013)

simply me said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> In regards to housing, that's one thing I'm def not planning on compromising. Coming from Cali then living in the UK was a huge difference for me!!  so imagine NZ. I will compromise on the extras (eating out.. Generic foods, quirky car etc..)
> 
> ...


August???? School starts end of January, beginning of February.
2015 school terms and holidays - Ministry of Education


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

TFC said:


> August???? School starts end of January, beginning of February. 2015 school terms and holidays - Ministry of Education[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yes we know. So they'll be completing thier high school year in June, then starting middle of year in NZ. We spoke to schools , they said it's fine just he'll miss some internals which can be made up.


----------



## Jennalee (Feb 21, 2015)

Rent weekly $600 whats the wages like ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Jennalee said:


> Rent weekly $600 whats the wages like ?


Please elaborate as your post doesn't make much sense.


----------

